# Aikido progression



## Field Cricket (May 7, 2002)

I've just had my second Aikido lesson, and I can say I'm impressed.  However it strikes me as an art that will take a very long time to get any good at.

I was talking with the sensei, and he said he made shodan after 10 years of training. Another person in class has been training 3 times a week for 18 months and is reckoned to be ready to go from ungraded to 6th kyu.

Are these times typical? (This is an Aikikai club, BTW).

FC


----------



## Aikikitty (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Aikido!!!  

   I've been doing Aikido for nearly 2 years and I still feel like I don't know ANYTHING!!!  I usually make it to class twice a week but I don't really practice at home.  I'm 5th kyu.  

   Everyone I know says that Aikido takes a long time to learn.  I definitely agree with them.  My sensei has been doing Aikido for about 9 (maybe 10) years and I think he has had his black belt for at least 3 years (maybe more).  My sensei says that when you get your black belt it just means that you are finally good enough to really start learning the art.  I think that's a good way of looking at it.  Black belt means it's the beginning of learning instead of the end of the goal.   

    Have fun with your training!  :wavey: 

    Robyn :asian:


----------



## Despairbear (May 7, 2002)

Aikido can take quite a bit of training to reach a level of true ability. In my dojo a black belt teaching rank can be reached in about 6-10 years and by that time you are expected to be able to defend your self with aikido. Aikido is a very technicly percise art with little margin for error. It is also one of the hardest art I have ever studied but the pay off is well worth it.





Despair Bear


----------



## Mao (May 8, 2002)

I am part of an ASU school. I have been practicing for about 12 years and am a nidan. I agree that aikido is an art that takes considerably longer to really get proficient at. Also agree that it is WELL worth the effort. So much more than technique is learned. There is a good bit of personal/inner growth that takes place as a bi product. Just to let you know, I also hold varying levels of dan rank in some other styles as well. I still LOVE aikido. There's sort of a higher level of thinking. Enjoy the ride!
                mao


----------



## Field Cricket (May 11, 2002)

Thankyou everyone for your comments. It appears I had better buckle down and train as frequently as possible.  

Here's to the long haul! :drinkbeer


----------



## Yari (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Field Cricket _
> 
> * However it strikes me as an art that will take a very long time to get any good at.
> 
> ...



A very long time..... A good art is like coffee. Good coffe take's time to task good. To short and fast it has too much of a bitter tast, to long it's no good either.

If the times are typical...hmmm. your looking at it the wrong way. Your fisrt step is what is important. Ever trip starts with the first step. The belt will come by itself, and worring about doing your best, that's the only way to learn.

Oh, yeah... Welcome to the univers of Aikido: Irimi & Tekan...... ;-)


/Yari


----------



## Field Cricket (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



As things stand at the moment I have absolutely no idea of what is required for which grades, etc. I'm just doing as I'm told and seeing how it goes. Anyway, the only distinguishable grades in the club are the yudansha, as everyone else wears white belts. 

The reason I asked the question was I was trying to decide how much time to put into training in aikido. My first impression was that it was something that would take a great deal of time to do right. The numbers were just to add something concrete. 
FC


----------



## kimura (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> 
> *Welcome to the wonderful world of Aikido!!!
> 
> ...



GOOD ANSWER. I feel the same way. I am 3 Dan and still feeling like a person who just began to see the difficulty and greatness of Aikido.  I have noticed that the more "Aikido doors" you open the more doors there will be to explore.

Learning Aikido is not possible in one life only.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Be patient young grasshopper!  With time, it wil come!


----------

